# Mental state while dieting



## krochetnkat (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't know if it is the medication that I am taking, but now that I am just starting week three with Weight Watchers, I am feeling a little down. When I woke up today I looked at my breakfast and was like - meh. So I decided to just do a mid weight weigh in... you know... just to see. I lost like 5 lbs from last weight in, which perked me up a little. 

Anyone else feel like this? It may very well be my medicine (prednisone)but it's sort of annoying that I feel like I should be celebrating the successes, not struggling with it LOL


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Tomorrow is another day. Maybe it's just today's mind set?


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Can't predinsone act like an appetite stimulant?

You might be fighting an extra battle, to lose weight, in that case.

hang in there and keep eating right. 5# is a excellent start.


----------



## krochetnkat (Dec 19, 2013)

plowjockey said:


> Can't predinsone act like an appetite stimulant?
> 
> You might be fighting an extra battle, to lose weight, in that case.
> 
> hang in there and keep eating right. 5# is a excellent start.


Prednisone is definitely an appetite stimulant. I've had to use WW before, however this time I am ALWAYS hungry. I am being strict and super careful (lots of 0 point foods) but it's really difficult. That evil drug is the reason I am overweight to begin with. I've gained almost 70 lbs since I started that stuff 5 years ago!!! 

I've had to, many times, sit there and remind myself why I am doing this. My son, I want to play with him and right now I can't do that (at least not on the floor). My knees, I want to delay that surgery as much as I can. I want to have another baby and can't be as heavy as I was this time. and the big one... I wanna be healthy enough to see my baby grow up. 

Spring is coming, and with it all of the outside activities. Repairs to the buildings, gardening, little projects. Maybe winter is getting to me a little harder this year too  All that matters is that I am going in the right direction.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Prednisone is terrible. I gained 10 lbs in a week when I took it. On different occasions. Not sure how you get around this issue. Maybe the doctor can get you an appetite suppressor of some sort.


----------

